# Hows this for a torch? I want one.



## scavenger (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rb_rDkwGnU


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the company;
http://www.cybermediamarketing.com/h202000/features.htm

Here is a Ganoskin link that says they cost around $2000;
http://www.ganoksin.com/orchid/archive/9801/msg00406.htm


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 3, 2007)

New York City fire department approved.   I like that. :lol:


----------

